# Elliman's Bottle



## karrinaus (Mar 10, 2005)

I have a clear glass bottle, dug out of the river by my house.  The seam doesn't run all the way to the lip,  I has "ELLIMAN'S ROYAL EMBROCATION FOR HORSES MANUFACTORY SLOUGH"  written on it in raised letters.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Kerrinaus,
   Found ELLIMAN'S ROYAL EMBROCATION FOR HORSES listed in several of my books
 at  5-10 dollars. Hope this helps.
 Cliff


----------



## IRISH (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi and welcome karrinaus [] .

 Ellimans bottles are nice but fairly common,  they also made the stuff for human use and packaged it in smaller rectangle shaped bottles.
 Here is a photo of my different ones,  yours is probably like the one on the left ?


----------



## karrinaus (Mar 13, 2005)

Thank you so much for the information.  Yes it is much like the one on the left, although mine appears larger and the lettering is taller and thinner.[]


----------

